# Top Chef *spoilers*



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

No Top Chef fans?

I've really been looking forward to this new season. Like the new host, Harold was a good guest judge and should be on all season. Tom is as good as ever. The new contestants were not overly interesting. I was surprised by the guy from LV that is an instructor (the older guy that was in the final 4). He didn't display many skills. There appears to be a lot of experienced chefs this year as compared to last year. I hope they weed out the ones without a chance early.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Love the show but don't like or hate anybody enough yet to post.

Like Padma. The woman is pure sex.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I think with the 11pm EST start time maybe not a lot of people watched it yet. I know I didnt stay up but I recorded it and will watch it tonight.


----------



## TiVoLance (Aug 29, 2002)

I love that there is drama already with the kid with strange hair. We need some evil Tiffany this season. I love that I can segway to Top Chef to help with my Project Runway withdrawls.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Good start to a new season. So far, I like Elia and Cliff and hate Marcel, but that can all change(except the hating Marcel part). Padma, who is married to Salman Rushdie, by the way, is much better than what's-her-name Joel. Tom was good as always, but Gail still bugs me.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

TiVoLance said:


> I love that there is drama already with the kid with strange hair.


You mean the Heat Miser?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

montag said:


> No Top Chef fans?
> 
> I've really been looking forward to this new season. Like the new host, Harold was a good guest judge and should be on all season. Tom is as good as ever. The new contestants were not overly interesting. I was surprised by the guy from LV that is an instructor (the older guy that was in the final 4). He didn't display many skills. There appears to be a lot of experienced chefs this year as compared to last year. I hope they weed out the ones without a chance early.


You know what they say...those that can't do, teach.

I will have to wait a couple weeks for them to narrow the field there are too many people right now on the show.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Dang, I forgot to setup a season pass for this show! My wife and I caught the marathon they did for this show a month or two ago and thoroughly enjoyed it. I look forward to catching this every week this year.


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

I liked it, but it's always a poor substitute for Project Runway. I'm just getting used to the contestants, and don't care much about any of them yet (except for hating Marcel, of course). We'll see how this season stacks up.

I liked seeing the new host, with _actual personality_, and it was nice seeing Harold again.


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

Two odd things I noticed.
1) The scars on the hosts arms. Surgical? Burns?
2) Tom declaring, "I'm not your mentor, I'm a judge." That wasn't the stance last year. He used to be more of a role model last year. If he is only going to be a judge, they might as well replace him with someone else. Anybody can be a judge.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Gene S said:


> Two odd things I noticed.
> 1) The scars on the hosts arms. Surgical? Burns?


I was curious about that myself-- they're from a car accident when she was a teenager.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

TiVoLance said:


> I love that I can segway to Top Chef to help with my Project Runway withdrawls.












You mean segue? 

I didn't care much for Harold being back. I thought he was pretty dry and dull. I was liking Suyai's accent.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

lambertman said:


> Like Padma. The woman is pure sex.


Here is her imdb entry.

We just watched the DVD of _Sharpe's Challenge_. Wonderful performance there.

P.S. for those who missed episode 1, there are still tons of repeats before ep 2 airs on Wednesday.

Jan


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

otto had to go, but my lord i can't stand marissa, elia, or marcel...


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

The kid on Team Vietnam who ended up cooking the pork is not long for this industry, not with the "what the heck" attitude he's showing so far. 

Jan


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

I love Top Chef.. Sorry to see Otto left.. I'm rooting for Carlos..


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Well great, now I don't have to watch this week's episode since I know the outcome!  

I guess since there was no date for the airing show that it's ok to post spoilers. Hmph!


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Gene S said:


> Two odd things I noticed.
> 2) Tom declaring, "I'm not your mentor, I'm a judge." That wasn't the stance last year. He used to be more of a role model last year. If he is only going to be a judge, they might as well replace him with someone else. Anybody can be a judge.


I wondered about that as well. They need someone in the Tim Gunn role - someone to help keep them on task... If I recall, Tom did that last year - wonder why the change? And, why they didn't then bring in someone new to either be judge or mentor. I think the people need both to help them with direction throughout the challenges.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> Well great, now I don't have to watch this week's episode since I know the outcome!
> 
> I guess since there was no date for the airing show that it's ok to post spoilers. Hmph!


Watch the show anyhow, then post a proper thread for the episode to remind people how it should be done. 

Jan


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> Well great, now I don't have to watch this week's episode since I know the outcome!
> 
> I guess since there was no date for the airing show that it's ok to post spoilers. Hmph!


my apologies, but i didn't give away how he went...

just for clarification, if the title says spoilers, then you can't post freely?


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

SuperZippy said:


> my apologies, but i didn't give away how he went...
> 
> just for clarification, if the title says spoilers, then you can't post freely?


Ignore her. I suspect it's a cycle thing.  Top Chef has proven that it can't support a decent thread for each weeks episode. She saw "spoiler", knew the risks, but made the choice to read. Her loss.

Love ya, girl!


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Cliff and Ilan look like my early picks to win. I'll be disappointed if Marisa isn't done in the next few shows. Her dessert was appalling. Lucky for her, Otto stepped up and quit.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

montag said:


> Ignore her. I suspect it's a cycle thing.  Top Chef has proven that it can't support a decent thread for each weeks episode. She saw "spoiler", knew the risks, but made the choice to read. Her loss.
> 
> Love ya, girl!


It says spoilers, but this thread was from the week before, so bite me!

The dessert chick should have left, she really sucked it up. I didn't like how everyone blamed Otto for their failings. The dessert was awful, had nothign to do with Otto. He was stooopid enough to open up his mouth about the free liecheese (  ). He shoulda just let it go.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Ice Cream/TGIF episode:

Can't disagree with throwing out Emily. Cooking 101. However, if I was a judge and that steak sandwich guy walked in with that sloppy attitude, and his hands in his frigging pockets, he would have been the one to go, even if the others served turds on toast.


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

Spoiler



WOW...no way do i let emily go with mike standing there like a f'n putz...

dude was drunk and just an ass...

i don't like emily and certainly her comments about kids and the overweight lady wanting more sugar in her ice cream were ridiculous, but she wasn't the one to send home tonite...

and now we have a cheating type episode coming up..

oh and how about the revelation that elia and marcell used to work together...

truly dislike both of those....

and congrats to betty although i thought sam deserved to win the tgif dish...

cliff is looking really tough as well, would love to see him win...


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> so bite me!


Where?


----------



## TiVoLance (Aug 29, 2002)

Mr. Soze said:


> Ice Cream/TGIF episode:
> 
> Can't disagree with throwing out Emily. Cooking 101. However, if I was a judge and that steak sandwich guy walked in with that sloppy attitude, and his hands in his frigging pockets, he would have been the one to go, even if the others served turds on toast.


Maybe they are hoping for future drama from him. These shows love to keep some losers that stir up trouble. Emily was a bad cook AND boring.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Just finished watching the first 3 episodes (thank you Bravo for being a network that plays the heck out of these shows!). I like Betty, can't stand Marcel. No surprises there.

Glad to see Emily go. Her attitude was really annoying me. I would probably have liked to see Michael go first, but his time is coming soon with that attitude. 

And who the heck would eat avocado and bacon ice cream?!? NASTY!!!

My 4 faves so far:
Betty
Mia
Josie
Ilan or Cliff (why aren't the guys standing out in my mind more?)

My 4 least faves so far:
Michael 
Marcel
Emily
Marisa 

Nice little diversion while I eagerly await the next season of Project Runway. ;0)


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Steak sandwich guy should have been booted. Sloppy food, sloppy attitude, sloppy appearance.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

SuperZippy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> oh and how about the revelation that elia and marcell used to work together...


They said they both worked together at a resturant owned by a really famous chef. Can't remember his name off the top of my head, but it struck me as impressive that they had worked for him. Maybe it was Joel Robichaud (spelling?)?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

7thton said:


> They said they both worked together at a resturant owned by a really famous chef. Can't remember his name off the top of my head, but it struck me as impressive that they had worked for him. Maybe it was Joel Robichaud (spelling?)?


L'atelier de Joel Robuchon in Las Vegas. Robuchon is widely considered one of the top chefs in the world, so that's very high praise indeed for both of them.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Mr. Soze said:


> However, if I was a judge and that steak sandwich guy walked in with that sloppy attitude, and his hands in his frigging pockets, he would have been the one to go, even if the others served turds on toast.


The hands in the pocket REALLY irritated me. And yeah, he did look drunk or high. Oh, no wonder he didn't want to give up the beer on his bill. I'm not feeling the love for Betty. I didn't like how she and Marcel went at it.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Well, nice to see Evil Emily go. She was a b%^&h! Like a more evil Tiffany, but apparently without any of the cooking skills. 

I think Tom was right on when he asked hands-in-the-pocket guy if he thinks this is a joke. To me it seems like he's mocking the whole show and the other contestants, like he went on the show on a dare or something to show that he could win without trying. Especially the beer thing. Honestly I wonder how he got through the selection process.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Anybody else still watching?

The thanksgiving dinner episode is a real hoot. Without spoiling too much, I'll just say, you have to watch to hear the comments at the judges' table. Hoo, boy, did I laugh.

Aside from that, to comment on the season so far -- I really don't understand what is wrong with the contestants this year.

My husband is baffled, too. Our take is simple: if you are on Season Two or later of a show like Project Runway or Top Chef, then why haven't you watched the shows? Even if they cast TC S2 before TC one had aired (I don't think this is the case, I'm just tossing this out as a hypothetical scenario), why wouldn't you watch PR to get an idea of what you were likely to be getting into when you signed up with these producers?

Yes, PR and TC take great care not to repeat exactly any of the challenges they've done in the past, but at least you would know the kind of thing they are likely to ask you for.

And this season has seemed kind of flat. There hasn't been any kind of fun moment like S1 where they


Spoiler



did the tasting challenge in the kitchen, and then the contestants did their own junk-food tasting challenge in the house that night


.

I'm betting at least a couple of people from S1 are kicking themselves for not waiting for S2, since it seems a number of them could unload a serious can of whup-ass on this year's contestants. Unlike PR, it really seems as if the quality has gone down from S1-S2.

J suppose if anyone wants to discuss this point at length, we should spoilerize or start a new thread, so as to not spoil S1 for those who haven't seen it yet ....

Jan


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I am still watching. In fact, my whole family is to my surprise.
As soon as I saw Carlos' salad, I knew he'd be toast, especially
after the dessert fiasco last week, with the "no cooking" critique.

Actually, I think there's pretty good talent this year at the top of the heap.
Any one of Elan, Cliff and Sam can easily win. My money is on Elan, right now.
I think Frank may be the next one to go. Just a hunch.

ETA: "Flintstonian"


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

I was glad the judges called Betty on her "I only do comfort food" attitude. I just don't understand the arrogance of some of these "cooks". They want to compete by doing what they are comfortable doing instead of the assignment.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am still watching...and still amazed that some of these people call themselves chefs. Not that I could match them, but there is such a range from good to bad that I wonder why the bad ones are even there....was there no other choices?

And yes, +1 :up: for the judges to call Betty on the comfort food thought pattern. I am waiting for Michael to do something more than fast food style. The cheetos in ...well whatever it was...was pretty bad. He moves thru the whole thing like he doesn't care one way or the other if he is gone or not. It is an attitude I have seen on Survivor and never understood how it is they don't get voted off/asked to go much sooner than they do. Haven't seen this on PR, and I watch that show faithfully. I think I started watching TC as a PR pacifier.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Tough one last night. Glad Frank was the one to go...Cliff and Sam are far more talented.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

What the heck were some of them thinking? 

So they tell people "you'll only have the stuff which is at the location to cook with".

I've watched enough Project Runway and Top Chef to know what that means. 

What are the possibilities?

My husband was thinking, oh, they're going to be at some sports facility and the kitchen is going to be fancier than they're expecting -- but they did that already with the 'leftovers' challenge.

So it stands to reason that this time, they really meant -- minimal cooking facilities.

I bet Frank has never lived in the dorms. No one who has had to sign up for when to use the kitchen (if you had a regular oven, you'd have ONE for the whole dorm section) or cooked over a crappy one-burner hot plate is going to hear that challenge and think: "hey, I'll make quiche!"

A lot of these guys are spoiled. If you gave them the same challenge as I saw on Iron Chef where Gordon Elliott took Iron Chefs Michiba and Morimoto into an ordinary suburban kitchen and asked them to make dinner for the family, using only the ingredients that the family already had in the fridge and pantry, they'd whine that their hosts hadn't stocked the pantry well-enough. 

Jan


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Heh...I forgot about that Iron Chef thing w/ GE. If they were given that challange, I can just hear the Wolverine looking guy complaining.

Oh, and I loved that other dude complaining about the watermellon steak. I burst out laughing!



murgatroyd said:


> A lot of these guys are spoiled. If you gave them the same challenge as I saw on Iron Chef where Gordon Elliott took Iron Chefs Michiba and Morimoto into an ordinary suburban kitchen and asked them to make dinner for the family, using only the ingredients that the family already had in the fridge and pantry, they'd whine that their hosts hadn't stocked the pantry well-enough.
> 
> Jan


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

murgatroyd said:


> A lot of these guys are spoiled. If you gave them the same challenge as I saw on Iron Chef where Gordon Elliott took Iron Chefs Michiba and Morimoto into an ordinary suburban kitchen and asked them to make dinner for the family, using only the ingredients that the family already had in the fridge and pantry, they'd whine that their hosts hadn't stocked the pantry well-enough.
> 
> Jan


What? No fresh truffles?

What kind of kitchen is this!?!?!?!


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

anyone have a link to the Gordon Elliot ?iron chef thing....I'd love to see that


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

It was part of the special Morimoto vs Flay episode (the first one). They did a 1 hour preshow type of thing and that was part of it.



Mikeyis4dcats said:


> anyone have a link to the Gordon Elliot ?iron chef thing....I'd love to see that


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

Two weeks ago when they had to use the apartment kitchen to cook. One of teams said men's apartment smells cigarettes and Marcel had to empty the ashtrays to prevent smells. We were wondering, which of them smokes?


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

My kids are really into this show, especially my son.
He's started making omelettes for us on weekends, and the first thing he learned
was that leathery brown eggs are ****.

He saw that, and right away said Frank was done. I was delighted to see he was proven right.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I watched this episode and was surprised the crabcake benedict didn't win. That looked really good. (of course, from baltimore, crabmeat is a natural) 
I was also interested in the whole 'Toad in a Hole' thing that I think Sam did. I make something like that for saturday or sunday breakfast, but learned from my husband that it is called 'egg in the hole' and use whole wheat bread instead of bagels. I guess there can be lots of variations to a single recipe.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I totally agree about the crab cake benedict!

My money is on Elan or Cliff, both of whom are the best of the bunch IMO. Marcel has some ability but I just can't stand that smarmy little sob so I'm hoping he gets voted off soon. I liked Betty at first, but I just don't think she has proven herself at all so I guess I was fooled in the beginning to think that she had something going on.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

jtlytle said:


> We were wondering, which of them smokes?


My guess would be most of them!! On most of the reality cooking shows I"ve seen most chefs are smokers and big time drinkers.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> My guess would be most of them!! On most of the reality cooking shows I"ve seen most chefs are smokers and big time drinkers.


It seems to be that way in actual, real kitchens as well.

haven't you read "Kitchen Confidential"??


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I thought either Sam or Ilan were gonna give Marcel a (much-needed) *****slapping this week.
Surprisingly, Mike found some game, and buh-bye to Betty. Marcel has to be next to go.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I watch the show, no religiously or anything. I mean it's on 87 times per week, you can't help but see it on occassion. At a lot of times it seems like a Kenmore infomercial, and it doesn't hold my interest like Hell's Kitchen or Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares. Go get em, Gordo.
Not a big fan of Marcel or his whole looking like Wolverine, but every show needs a good villain.
Then again, I'm not a huge fan of anyone on the show, although I did like the chubby, slacker guy. Can't remember if he got sent home yet though.


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

Mr. Soze said:


> I thought either Sam or Ilan were gonna give Marcel a (much-needed) *****slapping this week.
> Surprisingly, Mike found some game, and buh-bye to Betty. Marcel has to be next to go.


Soze, I would tend to agree with you about Marcel; but this week I was rooting for him. Seemed like Elan was just being a jerk. And everybody ganging up on Marcel. There's obviously some stuff that has been edited out. I didn't see anything in the last episode that Marcel did to warrant Elan going after him.

Elan looked like the punk this week. I've done this myself, get so worked up because someone "offends me" that I go on the attack and then I behave WORSE than the person who "offended me"..... Anyway, Elan's comment to the dinner party was sandbox material.

And what about Marcel hand feeding Artie Bucco's wife!!!!!!???????? AWESOME

And that chick from Entourage did not impress me. She only had about 30-60 seconds camera time and she curse what; 3-4 times? I'm no saint but she disappointed me a bit.


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Not a big fan of Marcel or his whole looking like Wolverine, but every show needs a good villain.
> Then again, I'm not a huge fan of anyone on the show, although I did like the chubby, slacker guy. Can't remember if he got sent home yet though.


LOL.....Marcel looks funny, but I think he has more of an "Ace Venturaet Detective" look going on....

And the Chubby Slacker guy is still on there.....he's from Stockton, about 15 miles east of where I live.....his name is Mike.....GOOOO Mike from Stockton!!!!!!!


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

Has anyone noticed the weird bumps under Marcels bottom lip? They are more pronounced some weeks, it's really weird. 

Marcel really really irritates me.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Card-carrying member of the 'I hate Marcel' club here. What's the big deal about foam? Foam every time out? I just don't get it. 

So great to see Mike win! I loved Chef Tom's reaction: "Our Mikey did this?" Reminded me of some of my professors in college who loved it when their students who usually made C's had a great day and aced an exam. 

Jan


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> Card-carrying member of the 'I hate Marcel' club here. What's the big deal about foam? Foam every time out? I just don't get it.
> 
> So great to see Mike win! I loved Chef Tom's reaction: "Our Mikey did this?" Reminded me of some of my professors in college who loved it when their students who usually made C's had a great day and aced an exam.
> 
> Jan


Marcel annoys me, but Ilan now annoys me more than ever. I think it's gotten to the point where everyone is just picking on Marcel because it's the cool thing to do. Is it easy to dislike Marcel? Of course. But Ilan, and Sam before him, are taking their dislike of him an unreasonable level.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

7thton said:


> Marcel annoys me, but Ilan now annoys me more than ever. I think it's gotten to the point where everyone is just picking on Marcel because it's the cool thing to do. Is it easy to dislike Marcel? Of course. But Ilan, and Sam before him, are taking their dislike of him an unreasonable level.


+1

Marcel is becoming more and more sympathetic to me simply because the others are going to such extremes in picking on him.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

David Platt said:


> +1
> 
> Marcel is becoming more and more sympathetic to me simply because the others are going to such extremes in picking on him.


remember that we only have to see him about 10 minutes a week...they LIVE with him every day for several weeks. As annoying as he has been to us, no wonder they want to kill him.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I have to agree with Mikey - as much as Marcel gets on my nerves in the edited versions I'm seeing on TV, I cannot imagine how the rest of them can deal with him. I am sympathetic to his plight as the 'most hated' chef on the show. But, you reap what you sow and all that.

Soo glad to see Mike win! He's so frequently seemed to not give a hoot about the whole competition, so I was glad to see him step it up now that it's getting down to the wire. 

Nonetheless - Sam, all the way, baby! He's my favorite and I think he'll win it all. 

ETA: Wow, I need more coffee. How many cliches did I really include in this one post? Sheesh!!


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I think the only one you missed was "Go for the Gold!".


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Thank Dog Betty's gone! And before Marcel too, that was great. I'm also liking Mikey more and more.


----------



## TivoSlinger (Oct 28, 2005)

Way To Go Mikey!


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh dear God. Marcel is now a rapper.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Sad to see Mike go and I'm also starting to root more for Marcel given that everyone is trying to gang up against him.
At least Sam was man enough to say it to him (sort of) while Ilan continues to act like a little female dog.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Did anyone watch previews for next week? I'll spoiler, just in case"


Spoiler



Cleary, something big goes down, and clearly the boys (Ilan, Sam, and possibly Cliff) are the culprits. Any guesses? My guess, from the "wait till you see them" comment by one of the judges when they're walking in: They shave Marcel's head, or at least take a chunk out of it while he's sleeping.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

I love watermelon. However, the thought of having to eat it with melted or any kind of cheese is just repulsive and I doubt I could ever take a single bite. It looked nasty too.

As of now, I'm rooting for Elia. Her burger may not have been the best ever, but her food is usually well received by the judges and the people who are eating it.

deb


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

OMG - watermelon and gorgonzola. Pukesville, Arizona!
I have to agree with deb. The guys are all turning into a$$holes,
while Elia is maintaining some kind of grace and class.
What up wid Gansta Ilan?? Cliff turning into a martinet?
Marcel being, well Marcel. Sam was not horrible except for
the vomitrocious dessert. Mikey had been on borrowed time
and it finally ran out. But he was the only remotely likable guy tonight.

jradford, I think you are right with your spoiler.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I'm thinking a large number of the Season One cast members are kicking themselves for not waiting until Season Two to try and get on the show. 

Really agree with Chef Tom, this bunch is simply trying 'not to lose' instead of going for a win. So tiresome.

It's hard to guess who will win this season. It all depends on who manages not to shoot themselves in the foot between now and the final. 

Watching that is not nearly so entertaining as trying to second-guess whom the judges will pick to win.

Jan


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I agree Eliah is the only one trying. Someone better step up and start taking risks instead of playing not to lose.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Mr. Soze said:


> OMG - watermelon and gorgonzola. Pukesville, Arizona!


I've made some pretty strange combos myself (I like Sarah Lee Pound Cake with cheddar cheese) but good grief.

I'm not opposed to fruit + dairy. One of the restaurants around here makes ambrosia (a Southern fruit salad with coconut in it) with a cream base. My mom didn't, so I had never heard of such a thing, but the cream versions aren't bad. And there are plenty of other dishes which pair fruit and cream (you get strawberries and cream all the time, banana and dairy, mango and dairy).

But -- watermelon?

But -- gorgonzola?

Jan


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

The previous for next week look really good! Can't wait.

Elia seems to be the only one taking real risks, taking charge, cooking well, and not pointing a finger at everyone else.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

jradford said:


> Did anyone watch previews for next week? I'll spoiler, just in case"
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


my bet is someone has a black eye.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

oh, and for those questioning the watermelon and gorgonzola, google them together.

among a few recipes you get this

http://www.jamesbeard.org/events/2006/08/007.shtml

Look at the price of a ticket. Look at who the sponsor is, and then look at the menu.

for those that don't know, winning a James Beard is the equivalent of winning the Oscar for foodies.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> oh, and for those questioning the watermelon and gorgonzola, google them together.
> 
> among a few recipes you get this
> 
> ...


_CilantroSweet Potato Mash_?

Eeeeewwwwww.

Sweet Potatoes flavored with soap.

Jan


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Apparently some of the contestants aren't very fond of Padma.

http://nymag.com/news/intelligencer/26577/index.html


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Whoa! What a way to shoot yourself in the foot!

Jan


----------



## barrettd (Jun 14, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> Apparently some of the contestants aren't very fond of Padma.
> 
> http://nymag.com/news/intelligencer/26577/index.html


Eh, she's a host. All she has to do is stand there, look good, and set up the challenges, etc. She's certainly an improvement over Billy Joel's wife. I also remember seeing her on the Food Network's "Melting Pot" as a chef/cook/whatever, so she is at least capable of cooking.

I dunno, she seems pretty intelligent when I've seen her in other shows and she is good looking. Not to mention the three chefs quoted in the column are the biggest jerks on the show.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Wow, too bad about Cliff. He pretty much forced their hand in to making him leave though.

A dumb idea taken too far...I think we've all been there. However, I was glad to see him take his punishment without acting childish. He knew he did wrong, got caught, and had to pay the consequences. He handled himself well when Tom told him he had to go and he even told Marcel that he was sorry. Like I said, I think Cliff handled his exit as best as anyone could.

Also, on the previews...


Spoiler



...how much time has passed? Elia's hair is much longer (unless it's a wig) and Sam's hair has been cut shorter.


I found the answer on Tom's blog. 


Spoiler



3 months have passed. I wonder why they had such a long break?


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Apparently, Tom Collichio wanted to send all four of the remaining contestants home and declare Marcel the winner, but Bravo over-ruled him.

Tom's Blog


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

7thton said:


> Wow, too bad about Cliff. He pretty much forced their hand in to making him leave though.
> 
> A dumb idea taken too far...I think we've all been there. However, I was glad to see him take his punishment without acting childish. He knew he did wrong, got caught, and had to pay the consequences. He handled himself well when Tom told him he had to go and he even told Marcel that he was sorry. Like I said, I think Cliff handled his exit as best as anyone could.


I, too, thought he handled it well and it didn't seem like he was acting it to show that that's how he was supposed to be. I thought he was pretty genuine.

I'm still sad that Elia shaved off all that gorgeous curly hair!


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Wow, I am shocked at Cliff. They all got carried away, and I almost felt sorry for Marcel. Almost.

He is next to go for sure.
Then Elia, to set up Ilan vs. Sam.
That's a tossup I give to Sam.

And now I understand "Gangsta Ilan". He was hiding his shaved head.


----------



## barrettd (Jun 14, 2003)

Mr. Soze said:


> Wow, I am shocked at Cliff. They all got carried away, and I almost felt sorry for Marcel. Almost.
> 
> He is next to go for sure.
> Then Elia, to set up Ilan vs. Sam.
> ...


I hope Ilan is next to go. I just can't stand him and his food doesn't seem that creative/great. He doesn't fit the profile of a "top chef" to me, but then Sam would be the only one that really would of the 4 left. I'd like to see Elia vs. Sam in the finals and I'd be rooting for Elia.


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

David Platt said:


> Apparently, Tom Collichio wanted to send all four of the remaining contestants home and declare Marcel the winner, but Bravo over-ruled him.
> 
> Tom's Blog


lamest f'n thing evah...


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

ilan has been really bad the last few weeks...

this contest comes down to sam vs elia..


----------



## bluetex (Apr 24, 2005)

SuperZippy said:


> ilan has been really bad the last few weeks...
> 
> this contest comes down to sam vs elia..


I think that you're right.

This is Sam's to win. He's got the best pallate and seems to work the best under fire.

Elia has the potential to melt down like she did when the Chocolate Hearts broke on her.

Ilan is starting to show his cracks (and with Marcel there will certainly be drawn into the conflict vortex around the lil punk).

Marcel is just there for the rest of them to point and laugh at. But will there be foam???

Tune in and we'll all find out.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Ugh. I gotta say, now that Sam is gone, I really don't care about the finale. I'll watch it, of course , but I just don't care who wins.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Sending Sam home was totally calculating to have arch enemies Marcel and Ilan in the finale.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> Sending Sam home was totally calculating to have arch enemies Marcel and Ilan in the finale.


Yeah, I thought that too. Overall, Sam was way better during the course of the show. Too bad they couldn't consider what he had done in the past.

Am I actually rooting for...Marcel?


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

bluetex said:


> I think that you're right.
> 
> This is Sam's to win. He's got the best pallate and seems to work the best under fire.
> 
> ...


Well, looks like the foam question was answered. Marcel's foams are like M. Night Shyamalan's appearances in his own films--way too self-indulgent and way too obvious.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

Man, I was happy when Sam got eliminated! I even yelled out for joy. Man, what a smug, phony, jerk. 

Illena was in over her head and was going home even before she tried to bring up the way Marcell acts in the kitchen.  Do these people forget that WE all see how they act both in AND out of the kitchen. They acted like a bunch of cliquish insiders ganging up on the "different" kid.

Marcell will kick Elan's butt. I loved when he said at the end, "it'll take more than paprika to beat me".


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

What an unsatisfying season.

Jan


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Ilan will kick Marcel's butt. I loved when he said at the end, "I've got more than paprika in my knife set."

You're going DOWN, Foam Boy!


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

I agree with crowfan. I no longer care who wins. I've never cared for Marcel, and his arrogance just annoys me.

I knew Elia was toast as soon as they said that she didn't do what the challenge dictated.

deb


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

There's nothing more satisfying than seeing the victim of schoolyard bullying getting his revenge. The rest of the contestants were absolutely horrible to Marcel, regardless of whether he has an annoying personality or not. An annoying personality doesn't justify the amount of vitriol and hate they have spewed at him. 

Go Marcel!!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Unbelievable that they eliminated the best chef of the season. :down: 

I hope the smarmy little sh!t, Foam Boy, gets his asp kicked!! No possible way does he deserve to win. He hasn't even deserved to make it this far. This show really took the low road this time, catering to the drama bs instead of choosing the best chef.


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

montag said:


> Man, I was happy when Sam got eliminated! I even yelled out for joy. Man, what a smug, phony, jerk.
> 
> Illena was in over her head and was going home even before she tried to bring up the way Marcell acts in the kitchen.  Do these people forget that WE all see how they act both in AND out of the kitchen. They acted like a bunch of cliquish insiders ganging up on the "different" kid.
> 
> Marcell will kick Elan's butt. I loved when he said at the end, "it'll take more than paprika to beat me".


Amen brother. I can't believe nobody else in this thread is sticking up for Marcel. Crikey! They had at least 4 weeks off between the last show and Hawaii and the first thing out of their mouths was "I don't want to sit next to Marcel" GROW UP!!!!!!!

Don't Hate, Appreciate! Marcel can throw it down and he did exactly that. They should have changed their attitudes after Cliff's Full Nelson on Marcel.....Petty and pathetic for them still hate on Marcel AND bring up Marcel's "cheating" in the next to last episode. Sam, Elia and Ilan are just jealous haters. I wasn't rooting for Marcel until they all started bashing him week in and week out.

GO MARCEL!!!


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

montag said:


> Marcell will kick Elan's butt. I loved when he said at the end, "it'll take more than paprika to beat me".


Yep, Ilan's response was WEAK. "I uh, I have a lot more than paprika in here"


----------



## cheftony (Aug 16, 2005)

I am a professional Chef for a National Seafood Chain, and I have to say, I"m impressed with the Chef contestants on the show. For some of them who really aren't major chefs at all, they all did some great food. I don't know all their names, but the chubby link cook guy lasted a lot longer than I planned... 

I run an online Chef oriented site, and I haven't referenced the show, but I might start!

Chef Tony


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

NinerK said:


> Yep, Ilan's response was WEAK. "I uh, I have a lot more than paprika in here"


Of course, most intelligent and educated people respond with such things as "Don't Hate, Appreciate," "still hate on," "jealous haters," and the like.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

I'm surprised Maarcel made to top two!!


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

The thing about being a good cook is both the talent but also can you bring a team together, can you work in a group or lead a group. A kitchen is not a one man shop and Marcel's social skills are that of a 5 year old. I will admit the others are going after him and the producers of this show want the conflict more than a contest of talent - so they wouldn't kick him off if he servered a bowl of oatmeal with ketchup.

Marcel may be a good cook but he has about 10 years of growing up to do and the others should brush him off and put up with a person that can and will grate on you. But alas this is only a game show after all.


----------



## cheftony (Aug 16, 2005)

nedthelab said:


> The thing about being a good cook is both the talent but also can you bring a team together, can you work in a group or lead a group. A kitchen is not a one man shop and Marcel's social skills are that of a 5 year old. I will admit the others are going after him and the producers of this show want the conflict more than a contest of talent - so they wouldn't kick him off if he servered a bowl of oatmeal with ketchup.
> 
> Marcel may be a good cook but he has about 10 years of growing up to do and the others should brush him off and put up with a person that can and will grate on you. But alas this is only a game show after all.


Your comments are totally true, leading a kitchen as a Chef is an honor, and nowadays, more about Management sometimes than cooking skills. Not to say the food is secondary, but anyone who works for someone else is getting paid to lead a TEAM. This doesn't work well if you are an a**hole! True, some great Chefs lead by fear, but that really does nothing for the industry, I choose to lay out the path that my employees need to follow and either they do, or they don't . It's simple, but to be an effective leader, you must look at yourself and see your flaws and improve. If he cannot figure out a way to integrate, he'll have a tough time in the real world of restaurants.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

nedthelab said:


> The thing about being a good cook is both the talent but also can you bring a team together, can you work in a group or lead a group. A kitchen is not a one man shop and Marcel's social skills are that of a 5 year old. I will admit the others are going after him and the producers of this show want the conflict more than a contest of talent - so they wouldn't kick him off if he servered a bowl of oatmeal with ketchup.
> 
> Marcel may be a good cook but he has about 10 years of growing up to do and the others should brush him off and put up with a person that can and will grate on you. But alas this is only a game show after all.


Going by your criteria, Ilan shouldn't win either. He's just as socially reprehensible as Marcel. Anyone who would sit idly by and encourage a physical attack on someone else simply because he doesn't like him (not to mention FILM it) doesn't deserve to win this contest.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Did I say Ilan should win?


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

I will NOT be surprise if Marcel win!


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

Hansky said:


> Of course, most intelligent and educated people respond with such things as "Don't Hate, Appreciate," "still hate on," "jealous haters," and the like.


Yes, this board is where all intelligent and educated people discuss the world's most pressing issues. 

This is a casual forum Hansky; if you are insuating that I am not intelligent nor educated, you are doing a dis-service to the spirit of this message board. Please keep your high brow condescending comments to yourself.

It just seemed pretty clear to me that the other contestants were jealous. That is why I posted "such things as Don't Hate, Appreciate". It's a coloquial term my friend. Why are you hating on me? 

Don't hate, Marinate!


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

Hansky said:


> Of course, most intelligent and educated people respond with such things as "Don't Hate, Appreciate," "still hate on," "jealous haters," and the like.


And please, next time you want to personally attack a member of this board, at least have the courtesy to non involved parties to send your target a PM.

TIA


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I'm so disappointed - I can't stand it when the 'reality' or 'competition' shows are so calculating when choosing the finalists. Marcel doesn't need to be in the final two... for that matter, neither does Ilan. I was quite surprised at Tom's comment that they don't care how someone acts in the kitchen, they just care about the food - yet how many times has he praised/condemned someone for their kitchen/leadership/teamwork skills. What was the point of all that then?


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

SoBelle0 said:


> I'm so disappointed - I can't stand it when the 'reality' or 'competition' shows are so calculating when choosing the finalists. Marcel doesn't need to be in the final two... for that matter, neither does Ilan. I was quite surprised at Tom's comment that they don't care how someone acts in the kitchen, they just care about the food - yet how many times has he praised/condemned someone for their kitchen/leadership/teamwork skills. What was the point of all that then?


+1

I don't care either way about Ilan, and I can't stand Marcel. Yes, they went too far, but I can see how he could be so completely annoying, and then you can't get away from him; have to live with him 24/7. :down: :down: :down:

I wasn't too enamored of the final four--heck the final five! I thought Sam was the best of them all. I liked his attitude and his approach to food, the exact opposite of Marcel, IMO.

I'm not even too excited to see the finale.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

Sam was, by far, the superior chef in both leadership and culinary skills. But, and I say BUT, he lost the challenge, fair and square. Unfortunately, this competition is not a measurement of all accomplishments or potential. It's a competition judged one challenge at a time. 

From the two remaining, Marcel is the better cook and, in time, will become the better leader. Ilan is (I think) older but acts like a malicious 5 year old. I'm sad to say, I don't have much hope for future growth as a person. I think he's about peaked and it ain't pretty. Marcel, on the other hand, is young, a good cook, driven, and will learn from this experience. I suspect, given time, he will learn who to work with others and become a better leader. 

My vote is for Marcel, not so much because he's a better chef rather, because he's a better person.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

montag said:


> From the two remaining, Marcel is the better cook and, in time, will become the better leader. Ilan is (I think) older but acts like a malicious 5 year old. I'm sad to say, I don't have much hope for future growth as a person. I think he's about peaked and it ain't pretty. Marcel, on the other hand, is young, a good cook, driven, and will learn from this experience. I suspect, given time, he will learn who to work with others and become a better leader.
> 
> My vote is for Marcel, not so much because he's a better chef rather, because he's a better person.


Ummm.....

I agree with Montag.

Wow, that felt weird to type.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

What cracks me up is the Marcel truly does not see he is a self centered SOB that can not work with other people. This does not mean he is incompentent or untalented but pah-leeze. His manager at whereever he works has to see this - a disruptive force like that in a kitchen will burn morale and afect the product. And no more blody foam, when the diner at the Mazer dinner party said it looked like Cat Spit I almost lost it. So if he wins then the show has missed a big mark (and credibility) of what Top Chef means - you have to calculate how you would run a top rate kitchen at all levels.


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

montag said:


> Sam was, by far, the superior chef in both leadership and culinary skills. But, and I say BUT, he lost the challenge, fair and square. Unfortunately, this competition is not a measurement of all accomplishments or potential. It's a competition judged one challenge at a time.
> 
> From the two remaining, Marcel is the better cook and, in time, will become the better leader. Ilan is (I think) older but acts like a malicious 5 year old. I'm sad to say, I don't have much hope for future growth as a person. I think he's about peaked and it ain't pretty. Marcel, on the other hand, is young, a good cook, driven, and will learn from this experience. I suspect, given time, he will learn who to work with others and become a better leader.
> 
> My vote is for Marcel, not so much because he's a better chef rather, because he's a better person.


Agree 100%! Marcel may have annoyed the heck out of his competition; but when they all ganged up on him he handled it well. Stand tall Marcel; you've already learned some life lessons in the competition.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

David Platt said:


> Ummm.....
> 
> I agree with Montag.
> 
> Wow, that felt weird to type.


Yeah, I hate when that happens too.  Luckily, it's not in this case.


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

Definitely think Ilan was in the wrong during the whole "Marcel episode", but it seems as though he's a (typically) decent person who just has problems with Marcel. It happens. Many of us have at least one person in our lives who gets under our skin and reduces us to four-year-olds. Doesn't make it right, but it _ does _ make Ilan human. Living with a person day after day in conditions such as those faced by reality TV contestants will bring out the worst (and most commercially viable) behavior.

That said, I cannot agree that Marcel is the superior chef. Sure, he has artistic flair, but concept is only half of the equation. I find his dishes to be full of pretense and overly showy. Ilan may not be a creative genius, but at least his food seems appetizing. And again, for the most part, Ilan seems like a normal and usually likable human being.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

The winner has been leaked. I have no idea who it is since I don't want to be spoiled, but evidently Food & Wine magazine posted the winner's article early.

If you want to know, go to www.realityblurred com.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Unfortunately "No Award" doesn't make for very good TV.

Jan


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I"m not looking, I'm not looking.

Damn you David Platt. This will be agonizing.


----------



## bluenoise (Jun 10, 2000)

crowfan said:


> Ugh. I gotta say, now that Sam is gone, I really don't care about the finale. I'll watch it, of course , but I just don't care who wins.


Same here. We just watched it last night and my wife and I were just sick with the results. Of all the contestants, Sam was the only one with the skills to make consistently great food _and _ run a kitchen with staff.

My FIL always says these shows are all fixed and we give him a hard time for being so conspiratorial. This, however, seems like a production-driven setup for "more drama." I don't even know if I'll bother watching to the end because I'm so disappointed in the way they handled this.


----------



## bluenoise (Jun 10, 2000)

David Platt said:


> The winner has been leaked. I have no idea who it is since I don't want to be spoiled, but evidently Food & Wine magazine posted the winner's article early.
> 
> If you want to know, go to www.realityblurred com.


I tried the link because it would save me having to watch the rest of the show. It's dead, though. 

In many ways, I agree with Montag is saying here. However, I don't think the show is living up to its claim to be searching for a "top chef." Marcel may be talented and driven, but he lacks the leadership and people skills that Sam consistently demonstrated. And, if Tom is saying they don't care what happens in the kitchen, then they should've made it clear to the contestants that "anything goes" in the kitchen because the only thing that matters is what's on the judges' plates.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Goooooo Marcel.
Ilan is just such a whiny little b...each...it was very nice of him to say "Uh, *we've* got something to say" and then hey, Elia, why don't you go ahead and take it from here...


----------



## bluenoise (Jun 10, 2000)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Goooooo Marcel.
> Ilan is just such a whiny little b...each...it was very nice of him to say "Uh, *we've* got something to say" and then hey, Elia, why don't you go ahead and take it from here...


Yeah, that was pretty weak. He really hung her out to dry with that one. I did like when Tom rolled his eyes when he knew a whinefest was about to begin.


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

So Ilan won. I was glad to see Marcel admit he could have executed better. Unless I'm mistaken I thought the judges raved over 4 out of 5 dishes that Marcel served. The only one they panned was the "salad" and they said the vinagrette balls would not have made a huge difference.

Ilan was panned for his short rib dish and but I thought his dessert O\/\/ned. Looked like a different flavor with every bite.....just what you expect in a 4 star dinner.

I think the judges were dancing around the fact they thought Marcel will be the better chef in the future. I would agree; he pushed the boundaries and put out some good dishes. I'm surprised the fact that his "heart of palms" dish didn't weigh more heavily in their decision. They said "it's not often we come across something we have never tasted before and it was great".....I think that should have swayed them towards Marcel more than it apparently did.

Oh well, I mostly agree with the judges in that Ilan's dishes were well executed and they looked great. I personally feel that Marcel should have won by a small margin.

Coin Flip....


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

NinerK said:


> I'm surprised the fact that his "heart of palms" dish didn't weigh more heavily in their decision. They said "it's not often we come across something we have never tasted before and it was great".....I think that should have swayed them towards Marcel more than it apparently did.


I think that dish did sway their decision, but in Ilan's favor when they found out it was Sam's dish.


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> I think that dish did sway their decision, but in Ilan's favor when they found out it was Sam's dish.


I think Sam tried to take too much credit for that one. Yes, Sam basically said "what if you basted and fried this"......Then Marcel said "yeah, and then do this, this and that."

I wouldn't call it "Sam's dish"....it was a team effort. So I guess I just proved your point! It wasn't solely Marcel's dish. HOWEVER, he did make the menu with the ingredients used on that dish and had the vision for using the heart of palms.


----------



## Ariela (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm with you. Just before they announced the winner, I thought to myself - If Marcel hadn't sponsored so much emotional backwash from the other contenders, he would win. The judges picked Ilan and kept the majority of viewers, whose majority vote also picked Ilan, happy. How many chefs could win a personality contest? By nature, they are competitive and territorial. I agree Marcel should have won by a small margin.



NinerK said:


> So Ilan won. I was glad to see Marcel admit he could have executed better. Unless I'm mistaken I thought the judges raved over 4 out of 5 dishes that Marcel served. The only one they panned was the "salad" and they said the vinagrette balls would not have made a huge difference.
> 
> Ilan was panned for his short rib dish and but I thought his dessert O\/\/ned. Looked like a different flavor with every bite.....just what you expect in a 4 star dinner.
> 
> ...


----------

